# Help can't reboot..



## shadytalks (Dec 19, 2017)

hello, it's been 3 days I'm stuck at "recovery or reboot" menu. I can't go on my windows 10 desktop. When I try to reset my pc it won't do it or when I troubleshoot it's doesn't work too.. Help please !


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Are you able to get in safe mode? Do you have a Windows 10 install USB or Disk? If not, you will need to create one by following the guide in link below

http://www.thewindowsclub.com/windows-10-media-creation-tool-create-installation-media-upgrade


----------



## shadytalks (Dec 19, 2017)

I do have a CD windows 10 and 7 i can't install any of them


----------



## shadytalks (Dec 19, 2017)

I'm on my phone because I can't get to desktop.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

You are not able to boot to either disk? Are you able to access the boot menu or bios


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

You may have to enable legacy mode and disable secure boot in the bios


----------



## shadytalks (Dec 19, 2017)

Yes


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

What does Yes mean? Are you able to now to boot the CD?


----------



## shadytalks (Dec 19, 2017)

I didn't do it yet I'm on the walk home


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay, let me know if you can get the disk to boot and we can then start trying to fix


----------



## shadytalks (Dec 19, 2017)

I'm starting my pc


----------



## shadytalks (Dec 19, 2017)

here


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Go to,troubleshoot and command prompt


----------



## shadytalks (Dec 19, 2017)

okay


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

You have all ready tried to reset and it fails? Do you have a current backup? Ave you tried a clean install or,is that not a good oprion for you


----------



## shadytalks (Dec 19, 2017)

yea it failed when I try to reset. I don't know about my back up.


----------



## shadytalks (Dec 19, 2017)

do i have to put my windows CD in the driver?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay are you at command prompt. We can try a few things first

Type the following

Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth - hit enter

Sfc /Scannow

Chkdsk /f - hit enter


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Not if you are at the command prompt now


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Those will take a little while to run. Report when done. I have to step away from computer for a while


----------



## shadytalks (Dec 19, 2017)

okay


----------



## shadytalks (Dec 19, 2017)

I've tried many option none work


----------



## shadytalks (Dec 19, 2017)

never mind I got it


----------



## shadytalks (Dec 19, 2017)

that's what I got


----------



## shadytalks (Dec 19, 2017)

that's the other one


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Did you start safe mode withh networking? Did this problem just happen recently? Do you know if it performed any updates. Did you run chkdsk /f


----------



## shadytalks (Dec 19, 2017)

I didn't do anything. yea 3 days ago.


----------



## shadytalks (Dec 19, 2017)

it started when I change my provider for internet. it start send blue screens


----------



## shadytalks (Dec 19, 2017)

than my friends came and tried to reset my pc and after we couldn't do anything


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay from command line the following

Xcopy c:\Windows\System32\config\regback c:\Windows\System32\config


----------



## shadytalks (Dec 19, 2017)

I have a pretty strong pc


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Do you know what graphic card it has installed?


----------



## shadytalks (Dec 19, 2017)

I insert xCopy too?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

You ran xcopy command?


----------



## shadytalks (Dec 19, 2017)

GTX 970


----------



## shadytalks (Dec 19, 2017)

nope I didn't write xcopy


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Please try


----------



## shadytalks (Dec 19, 2017)

here


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Are you able to see your c:/ drive or what drive letter is windows installed to


----------



## shadytalks (Dec 19, 2017)

I think c drive


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

type diskpart
Lisk disk
Send me pic


----------



## shadytalks (Dec 19, 2017)

here


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Ok. Type exit

Then type cd c:
Does it go to c: drive now


----------



## shadytalks (Dec 19, 2017)

like this??


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Ok type cd c:\windows\system32


----------



## shadytalks (Dec 19, 2017)

do i type it wrong ?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Type diskpart
list volume
Looking for the boot drive


----------



## shadytalks (Dec 19, 2017)

here


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay now we see the problem no boot drive

bootrec /FixMbr
bootrec /FixBoot
bootrec /ScanOs
bootrec /RebuildBcd


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

After these commands 
type diskpart
List volume


----------



## shadytalks (Dec 19, 2017)

when I did bootrec /fixboot ... it's say: access denied


----------



## shadytalks (Dec 19, 2017)

here


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Try *bootrec.exe /fixmbr*


----------



## shadytalks (Dec 19, 2017)

succesfully


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay, 
diskpart
List volume


----------



## shadytalks (Dec 19, 2017)

okay


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Try to restart your pc and let me know what happens


----------



## shadytalks (Dec 19, 2017)

okay


----------



## shadytalks (Dec 19, 2017)

bring me back to this


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Do you have a windows install drive in your computer or is it booting off the hard drive this way?


----------



## shadytalks (Dec 19, 2017)

don't ask me those question but I think booting off the hard I'm not sure...


----------



## shadytalks (Dec 19, 2017)

I'm bad with computer I bought it pre build a year and so ago


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

As long as you do not have cd drive or usb in computer then it must be trying to boot into hard drive.

Select Troubleshooting menu > Startup Settings and choose Restart
After,restarts choose #5 safe mode with networking


----------



## shadytalks (Dec 19, 2017)

#5? I don't know how to get into safe mode


----------



## shadytalks (Dec 19, 2017)

which one ?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Did you select the menus I mentioned above in order?


----------



## shadytalks (Dec 19, 2017)

yes


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

It didnt start up and give you the option to selct safe mode with networking?


----------



## shadytalks (Dec 19, 2017)

is this normal?


----------



## shadytalks (Dec 19, 2017)

for safe mode I have to press F8 for it right ?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

No is that what comes up when you restart


----------



## shadytalks (Dec 19, 2017)

nope it didn't came


----------



## shadytalks (Dec 19, 2017)

now that came up


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

You need to use the same method you used to get to command prompt but choose he options I mentioned above


----------



## shadytalks (Dec 19, 2017)

that ..


----------



## shadytalks (Dec 19, 2017)

1st or 2nd ?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

I think your best option is to backup your needed data and perform a clean install. Do you have a usb drive or something to backup to?


----------



## shadytalks (Dec 19, 2017)

a fresh usb?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

yes, or do you need to backup any files?


----------



## shadytalks (Dec 19, 2017)

I have a usb insert


----------



## shadytalks (Dec 19, 2017)

I don't need anything i have my motherboard CD and i can get my gpu driver on website I can delete everything if possible like it was the 1st day I got it


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

is it big enough to backup your files?


----------



## shadytalks (Dec 19, 2017)

I think yea


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Ok we can try installing and saving your files or perform a clean install, its your choice?


----------



## shadytalks (Dec 19, 2017)

I want everything new if possible


----------



## shadytalks (Dec 19, 2017)

I don't have anything important on my pc my games I can download them back on steam


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Ok, then choose custom option from that last menu, then choose your drive and delete all partitions one by one until you are left with one unallocated partition. Then select this partition and select next


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Here is a guide to walk you through the process. Let me know if you have any questions

https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...f/aef0ae63-2117-41ee-a8ea-4a3181625b08?auth=1


----------



## shadytalks (Dec 19, 2017)

I delete all of them ?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Yes if you are absolutely sure you dont need anything on that drive


----------



## shadytalks (Dec 19, 2017)

last question ... which one i take Drive 0 or Drive 1 ?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

I assume you want windows installed on the smaller drive 0 and the other drive is probably used for data, backups etc It looks like you deleted all the partitions on drive 1 as well so it will need to be setup once Windows is installed. We can cover that after your computer is up and running again.


----------



## shadytalks (Dec 19, 2017)

here I am now... it installed and it restarted. now this


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Ok it looks like something isnt right in your bios settings. Do you know how to access the bios? If not I need the model of your HP so I can lookup


----------



## shadytalks (Dec 19, 2017)

I have this now. but my 2nd monitor isn't being regonize I guess i need to install my graphic driver and my motherboard CD install too right?


----------



## shadytalks (Dec 19, 2017)

or u still need to see my bios?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Ok that looks good yes install the drivers from your cd first then wifi drivers, then I would go to hp support and download all the drivers for your model And or mfg websites. If you need help withh this then provide the exact model of your pc.


----------



## shadytalks (Dec 19, 2017)

I installed my mother board I'm getting my internet after


----------



## shadytalks (Dec 19, 2017)

yea please I would like your help for installing the drivers for my pc


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Once you install the drivers make sure you go to the mfg websites To download the latest versions for you main components., chipset, graphics card, network card etc


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

What is the model of your pc?


----------



## shadytalks (Dec 19, 2017)

windows 10


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Once you are able to get online then Please download the following utility and paste the information to your next reply so We can see your exact computer model. Not the operating system

https://static.techguy.org/download/SysInfo.exe


----------



## shadytalks (Dec 19, 2017)

here


----------



## shadytalks (Dec 19, 2017)

that picture


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

For future it is helpful if you can copy the text and post in the reply. It looks like you have an Asus Z170 Pro gaming. Here is the link for downloading the drivers etc. I am off for the night. Good luck and let me know how everything goes.

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/Z170-PRO-GAMING/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## shadytalks (Dec 19, 2017)

tHGAN YOU FOR YOUR PRECIOUS HELP


----------



## shadytalks (Dec 19, 2017)

THANK YOU


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

You are welcome. Did you get everything running right?


----------

